# Those Darn Newbies



## mojo (Feb 1, 2010)

Here comes another at ya. :)

Hi gang, my name is Mojo and I am a resident of Central, Florida ( where it never snows ).

I am not going to come onto this forum where a bunch of experts reside and blow smoke ( no pun intended ) in your ears about my knowledge base in grilling and smoking. I will readily admit that unless it is a cigarette, cigar or a kitchen I know next to nothing about smoking. What I know about smoking meats you could write down on a gum wrapper.

Because of my lack of knowledge when it comes to smoking I have joined this forum to get up to speed. I own a char-griller duo ( gas / charcoal ) grill and just last week bought a masterbuilt smoker.

I am interested in learning the art of smoking sausages as well as other meats. I think I came to the right place as I have a feeling this forum is loaded with knowledgeable people.

Just wanted to introduce myself and let you all know, another darn newbie just joined your ranks.

Happy smoking,

Mojo


----------



## chef jeff tx (Feb 1, 2010)

Howdy & welcome  to the *SMF*!!


----------



## langemr (Feb 1, 2010)

Sweet. bring on the qview bud.  Welcome and enjoy all the great peeps and info.


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy the forum.

There is a five day e-course that will get ya started.

Careful what you say, with climate change you just might have to get that shovel out!


----------



## bill in mn (Feb 1, 2010)

we all started at the beginning .In no time at all you will be dazzling everyone. You might not know much now but guaranteed you will be giving advice to someone else that needs it.A warm welcome from Minnesota where it snows all the time.Bill


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello Mojo. Welcome to SMF. You will find lots of very friendly and helpful folks here willing to guide you thru your smoke journey so jump in with both feet and have fun


----------



## kulok (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome aboard Mojo ,you will love it here.theres alot to learn


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 1, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's "FREE" ... 5 Day eCourse[/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=72852&page=2[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86620[/font]

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
[font=&quot]http://prochefblog.com/public_pics/f...09foodcode.pdf[/font]

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034[/font]


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!  You found a great place and may I suggest the 5 day E-Course.  Its free and loaded with basic info.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey there Mojo, welcome aboard. You seem very enthusiastic
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I think you will like it here. Many many great and knowledgeable people here to help you along your smoking journey. 
Rule #1. Have a good time
Rule #2. If you have a question, no matter how trivial or silly or dumb you may think it is, ASK ,ASK, ASK. Someone will always jump in and do their best to answer it.
If your really interested in learning the art of smoking meat and sausages, then do yourself  huge favor. Pick up a copy of a book called "Great sausage recipes and meat curing" by Rytek Kutas. The 4th edition. Is is considered here to be the bible of the meat smoking world. Very well written so an absolute novice will understand it. 

I look forward to seeing your input and hopefully some great smokes in the very near future.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Todd


----------



## fire it up (Feb 2, 2010)

From New Jersey with several inches of snow on the ground and freezing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  welcome to the site Mojo, you're sure to love it here.


----------



## meateater (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## chainsaw (Feb 2, 2010)

welcome. Since it never snows there....well welcome anyway.


----------



## culturedhick (Feb 2, 2010)

Howdy Mojo. Good to have you. Welcome to the addiction!!


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## orlandosmoking (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome aboard the SMF! Happy smokin' from a fellow central Floridian.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 2, 2010)

MoJo welcome to SMF from yet another central Floridian. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## denver dave (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome aboard. This is a great place to learn. There a many who are willing to help and answer questions.


----------



## warthog (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## bassman (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.  You have definitely found the place to learn all you need to know about smoking.


----------



## uncle_lar (Feb 2, 2010)

welcome to the forum Mojo
I was just down in your neck of the woods
in clermont where my daughter and son in law live
I left them a brinkman smoker when I was there.
and told my son in law to get on here and join too 
so hopefully  there will be yet another cetral Florida nube before long


----------



## gene111 (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to smf!


----------



## seenred (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Mojo!  Good to have you here.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 2, 2010)

First off welcome Mojo to *SMF*. It sounds like you are well on your way to be an outstanding new member of this fine site. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## etcher1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow, you sound like me when I came here.  You came to the right place.  There are a lot of nice and knowledgable peeps here who are willing to help and share. Stick around and you'll be doin more than sausage and having your neighbors coming to your place with plate and fork in hand everytime they smell smoke comin from your place. 

Welcome!

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## mojo (Feb 13, 2010)

I just wanted to thank all of you for the warm welcome.

I did take your advice and got Jeff's course and have started studying that.

Thanks again everyone. I look forward to learning the art of smoking from all of you experts.

Have a great weekend,

Mojo


----------



## newflame (Feb 13, 2010)

hey mojo, welcome to smf!  You'll love the mes, great little starter smoker, I use mine all the time!


----------



## r 12 (Feb 13, 2010)

you will get good advise. i am sorta new to this sight to.


----------



## treegje (Feb 13, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF Mojo, We are glad to have you onboard


----------

